# Was ist aktueller kvm_mod 88r1 oder 2.6.30 gentoo r4

## Tinitus

Hallo,

was ist eigentlich aktueller das Kernelmodul oder das im Kernelsource entahltene Modul?

G. R.

----------

## toralf

Ich wette mal, daß das externe ebuild aktueller ist, aber schau auch mal hier : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=278665

----------

## Tinitus

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Ich wette mal, daß das externe ebuild aktueller ist, aber schau auch mal hier : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=278665

 

Hi,

mit dem Ebuild Paketen gehören viele kleinere Problemchen insbesondere mit dem virt-manager der Vergangenheit an. Leider hat die Performance sehr stark nachgelassen.

D.h. ein Grafikprogramm in der VM unter einem Redmonder BS zu nutzen ist nicht wirklich mehr möglich.

G. R.

----------

## toralf

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  Leider hat die Performance sehr stark nachgelassen.
> 
> D.h. ein Grafikprogramm in der VM unter einem Redmonder BS zu nutzen ist nicht wirklich mehr möglich.
> 
> G. R.

 vielleicht betrifft das dies hier : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=278665 ?

----------

## Tinitus

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*    Leider hat die Performance sehr stark nachgelassen.
> 
> D.h. ein Grafikprogramm in der VM unter einem Redmonder BS zu nutzen ist nicht wirklich mehr möglich.
> 
> G. R. vielleicht betrifft das dies hier : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=278665 ?

 

Hallo,

ja habe ich auch gemacht. Aber auch mit den Modulen aus den Kernelsourcen ist es langsamer...

G. R.

----------

